# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ذهاب الخوف  بسبب بركة تربة الامام الحسين (عليه السلام) اذا كان في ذلك صلاح

## الشيخ حسين جضر

الخوف هو شعور قوي ومزعج تجاه خطر، إما حقيقي أو خيالي. ويمكن تقسيم الخوف إلى نوعين : 
خوف موضوعي : وهو الذي ينشأ عن مواقف تهدد الإنسان بأخطار حقيقية مثل الخوف من الحيوانات المفترسةخوف غير موضوعي (رهاب) : وهو الذي ينشأ عن مواقف لا تهدد الإنسان بأخطار حقيقية كالخوف من الظلام أو الخوف من الأماكن المغلقة .انواع الخوف من منظور ديني خمسة :


1- خوف : فالخوف للعاصين ، الخوف لأجل الذنوب (وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ)
2- خشية :لأجل رؤية التقصير ( إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ )








3- وجل : لأجل ترك الخدمة 




*(* *إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)* 





4-رهبة :لأجل رؤية التقصير(فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لهُ يَحْيَى وَأَصْلحْنَا لهُ زَوْجَهُ إِنَّهُمْكَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَباً وَرَهَباً وَكَانُوالنَا خَاشِعِينَ) 




5- هيبة : لأجل شهادة الحق عند كشف الاسرار 



وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللّهُ نَفْسَهُ

ثمرات الخوف :

قال الامام علي (ع) ( من كثرت مخافته قلت افته )
قال الامام علي (ع) ( نعم الحاجز عن المعاصي الخوف )

علامات الخوف:
سرعة نبضات القلب الشعور بالتوتر جفاف الفم والحلق زيادة عرق راحة اليد فقدان الشهية وغيرهاالعلاج : يستخدم علم النفس معالجة الخوف بالمواجهة ، لذلك يقول الامام علي (= 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0>) ( اذا هبت أمرا فقع 


فيه فان شدة توقيه أعظم مما تخاف منه .
قال الامام علي (= 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0>) (اذا خفت أمر فاصعب له يذل لك وخادع الناس عن امثاله تهن عليك .



المؤمن بين الخوف والرجاء :


قال لقمان لابنه : يابنى كن ذا قلبين قلب تخاف به الله خوفا لايخالطه تقريط ، وخوف ترجو به الله رجاء لايخالطه
تغرير 


قال الامام علي (= 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0>) خف ربك خوفا يشغلك عن رجائه وأرجه رجاء من لا يأمن خوفه .



شفاء الانسان من الخوف بتربة الامام الحسين (= 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0>)
من الأمور الثابتة في مذهبنا أن الله تعالى خص الإمام الحسين (ع) بأن جعل الشفاء في تربته ، فيجوز للإنسان أن يستشفي بها فيأخذ قدر حمصة من ترابها الطاهر، ويضعه في ماء ويشربه مثلاً.. وعلى هذا سيرة الشيعة فتراهم يستشفون بها ويصفونها لغيرهم.. وقد شفى الله تعالى بها كثيرين ، وبعضهم كانت أمراضهم مستعصية . أما مذاهب المسلمين الأخرى فهي لاتحرم أكل الطين، لكنها لا تفتي بالإستشفاء بتربة الإمام الحسين (ع) . 
في كتاب الوسائل قال رجل الي الامام الصادق = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> : 
إني رجل كثير العلل والامراض وماتركت داء الاتداويت به
فقال الامام الصادق = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> : 
وأين أنت من طين قبر الحسين = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> فإن فيه الشفاء من كل داء والامن من كل خوف فقل هذا الدعاء اذا أخذته :
اللهم إني أسالك بحق هذه الطينة وبحق الملك الذي أخذها ، وبحق النبي النبي الذي قبضها ، وبحق الوصي الذي حل فيها صل على محمد 
وأهل بيته ، وأجعل فيها شفاء من كل داء وأمنا من كل خوف 
فقال الرجل الي الامام الصادق = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> :
لقد عرفت ان الشفاء من كل داء ، فكيف الامان من كل خوف؟؟
فقال له الامام الصادق = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> : 
إذا خفت سلطان أو غيرذلك فلا تخرج من منزلك الاومعك من طين قبر الحسين = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> 
فقال له اذا أخذته : 
اللهم أن هذا طين قبر الحسين = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> وليك وابن وليك أخذتها 
حرزا لما أخاف ولما لاأخاف ، فانه قد يرد عليك مالا يخا اف 
قال الرجل فاخذتها كما قال الامام الصادق = 400) this.width = 400; return false;" border=0> ومارايت بحمد الله بعدها مكـــــــــروه
مع تحيات ابوعلي

----------


## محبة الزهراء*

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع شيخنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلمو شيخنا موضوع جميل 
بس الخط صغير 
مأجورين

----------

